
Romack v. Bitcasa, Inc - jamesjyu
http://dockets.justia.com/docket/california/candce/3:2014cv05005/282162/
======
rustyconover
Apparently a judge still remembers what "Infinite" really means.

If only he would look into the numeric meaning of gigabyte when it comes to
storage media.

